# One less Mk2 rally Golf :(



## gvb (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tW9QbQnQvE&hd=1


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------



## shwagenauto (Mar 22, 2011)

we can finish lets roll this B*Tch over lol. crash at the end damn


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

That will buff right out....

Nice video:thumbup:


----------



## anthonymar1 (May 12, 2009)

Thats just a 2wd damb


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

X2-FWD MKII golf used for rally race-yes MKII RALLYE Golf-no
At 6:36 clear veiw of 2wd under side :laugh:


----------



## gvb (Jan 6, 2010)

2WD is more fun


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Badvibe (Feb 16, 2008)

I love the guy calmly saying "Oh ****" just as it starts to go sideways :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Whew. Camera survived and they made it out unscathed. :beer:


----------

